# Wilkes



## deermaster13 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello everyone. Time get thread started. Good luck to all. Looks like white oaks around house doing well.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 27, 2014)

Ive got some good deer on camera got a bunch of hogs this year also we have a bunch of Acorns this year allready on the ground hope everybody has a great season


----------



## sea trout (Oct 3, 2014)

got 2 white oaks spittin out a few acorns.
Moved the trail cam there last sunday and will go swap memory cards sunday to see if any big daylight bucks are coming for musket weekend!!!
Last week we swapped cards and had several young does, several young bucks and a few pigs and 1 handsome 9 point from a trail in a bottom drain.

Good luck wilkes co hunters!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott Yancey (Oct 9, 2014)

In our part of Wilkes County there's not many acorns falling but the persimmon trees are loaded! Getting plenty pictures of young bucks, just waiting on Mr. Big! Good luck to everyone to have a great hunting season, and keep it safe!


----------



## grndhunt10 (Oct 12, 2014)

We're hunting in the northwest part of the Wilkes. We have some white oaks but have only found two of them dropping just a few acorns. Hunted with the Smoke Poles this weekend and saw a few does with fawns. Very pleased with what we saw though, being it was pretty dang hot even in the mornings. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 13, 2014)

North West wilkes for us this past weekend too!
Same as above for us.
White oaks are barely droppin but wife checked with binoculars from her tree stand and could see that one of the white oaks is loaded heavy!! It just aint droppin good yet/
Our persimmons are loaded and droppin some.
We saw a few young deer and that's it.
A 15 yr old young man got a nice doe sunday afternoon on the club so we were all happy for him there.
Good luck y'all!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Good luck and safe hunting this weekend. Been seeing a few more than normal on the move as I travel to and from work. White oak crop  best I have seen in a few years.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey I hunt nearby in Oglethorpe and Taliaferro.  Is that restaurant over south of Rayle still open?? On the right going toward Washington.  Cant think of the name of it, but its the place that has had several owners over the years.


----------



## phillip (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you talking about POSSUM BBQ?When I was down that way in August it was open.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 17, 2014)

phillip said:


> Are you talking about POSSUM BBQ?When I was down that way in August it was open.



No, the little Possum place in in downtown Rayle,
 I am talking about the place about 3 miles farther toward Washington.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 17, 2014)

Milkman said:


> No, the little Possum place in in downtown Rayle,
> I am talking about the place about 3 miles farther toward Washington.



You talkin bout the restaurant and bar? Idk the name of it either but we ate there a bunch for turkey season this spring and they were open with steaks, fish, bbq, burgers and booze!!! They've got live music fri an sat nights. Maybe more often for deer season.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 17, 2014)

Good luck wilkes co!!!
We should have great morning weather to kick off some action!!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 17, 2014)

sea trout said:


> You talkin bout the restaurant and bar? Idk the name of it either but we ate there a bunch for turkey season this spring and they were open with steaks, fish, bbq, burgers and booze!!! They've got live music fri an sat nights. Maybe more often for deer season.




Thats the place.   They have a great wings plate too


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 20, 2014)

milkman said:


> hey i hunt nearby in oglethorpe and taliaferro.  Is that restaurant over south of rayle still open?? On the right going toward washington.  Cant think of the name of it, but its the place that has had several owners over the years.



are you thinking of stonewalls?


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Milkman said:


> No, the little Possum place in in downtown Rayle,
> I am talking about the place about 3 miles farther toward Washington.



Are you thinking of Stonewalls? He also runs the deer processor.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 20, 2014)

deermaster13 said:


> Are you thinking of Stonewalls? He also runs the deer processor.



Yes that is it


----------



## Scott Yancey (Oct 20, 2014)

Milkman said:


> No, the little Possum place in in downtown Rayle,
> I am talking about the place about 3 miles farther toward Washington.



Your talking about Stonewall's, yeah they are open Thursday's thru Sunday's. They usually have specials on Thursday.


----------



## Scott Yancey (Oct 27, 2014)

*Deer Movement*

In our part of Wilkes County, still not no signs of the rut approaching, we are seeing small bucks but they aren't chasing any does. Anyone seeing anything else in Wilkes?


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 27, 2014)

On my end they have not cranked up real good. This weekend and next week should be prime. I am taking some vacation days next week.


----------



## josh33 (Oct 29, 2014)

very slow on our club off of 44. the break ins have started back so dont leave anything that you want.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 30, 2014)

*rut?*

Just started hunting Wilkes this year...by Rayle.  Good trailcam pics...but just a few scrapes so far.  When is the rut in Wilkes?


----------



## Scott Yancey (Oct 31, 2014)

The rut for Wilkes usually happens November 4-12th. Last year it was very sporadic. My wife killed a nice 8 pointer on 12/8/13, it chased does for 4 days before it stopped long enough for her to get a shot. We hunt between Washington and Rayle.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 1, 2014)

*Happy Halloween!*

Got a treat instead of a trick!

6:30pm

Gross 160"


----------



## Duff (Nov 1, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Got a treat instead of a trick!
> 
> 6:30pm
> 
> Gross 160"





Hoss!!!! Congrats!!!!!

What part of Wilkes?


----------



## Scott Yancey (Nov 2, 2014)

*Rut Report*

I hunted hard all day yesterday 11-1-14, with the lower temperature and very high winds. I was hunting a 4 x 6 wooden shooting house and the wind was moving it. I have been hunting hard since gun season open and have been seeing dear and just knew it was getting close. Well when the sun went down the action started, I had a doe and buttonhead in the food plot when 6 does came trotting into the plot, then it wasn't a minute until a nice 8 pointer came running across the plot and chased does in and out of the woods. This went on for about 5 minutes, I tried grunting band whistling at him and nothing worked. He finally came back and slowed up just enough for the 25-06 to bark, he went about 20 yards and piled up. When I went to load him up he was in full rut, swollen neck, transal glands were solid black and he stunk to high heaven.
So I am reporting in Wilkes County the rut is under way now. I live just outside Washington, I had been speaking to friends around and they hadn't really started and I had checked with the nearby processor and he said they were just starting to show up with tarsal glands showing signs of staining. Hope this info helps have a great season and be careful.


----------



## Scott Yancey (Nov 2, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Got a treat instead of a trick!
> 
> 6:30pm
> 
> Gross 160"



Congratulations!


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 2, 2014)

Anybody have a number for a tracking dog buddy shot a good one in tignall this morning cant find it


----------



## Bowhuntersw (Nov 2, 2014)

Yesterda


----------



## Bowhuntersw (Nov 3, 2014)

I've hunted southern Wilkes county every morning and afternoon since Saturday. I've exactly 0 deer, 0 fresh rubs, 0 fresh scrapes and still 0 acorns falling. Got a lot of deer on camera and a few decent bucks. All between 10pm and 3am. Been like this all season.


----------



## sea trout (Nov 3, 2014)

Bucks are comin out in north west wilkes!
Wife watched a 2 yr old 8 pt gruntin around her spot but passed on him. Vp of the club got a nice 3 yr old 8 pt with 16 inch spread and 8 inch tines!


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 5, 2014)

cliff from jax said:


> Anybody have a number for a tracking dog buddy shot a good one in tignall this morning cant find it



hope you found him. there used to be little signs posted around of a guy with tracking dog. I will keep my eye open.


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 5, 2014)

deermaster13 said:


> hope you found him. there used to be little signs posted around of a guy with tracking dog. I will keep my eye open.



Ya he found it tuesday deer ran almost 900 yds from the pics i saw the shot was almost perfect looked to be heart shot he looked alday sunday 8pt with three kickers off the beam


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 6, 2014)

Glad he found it. I HUNTED today and seen zero. Maybe tomorrow will be better. I took two days off to hunt.


----------



## josh33 (Nov 7, 2014)

going down monday for the week hope sightings pick up still has been real slow on our club. have a couple nice ones on cam,hope they mess up and come out in shooting light. good luck to everyone


----------



## sea trout (Nov 7, 2014)

You should have a great week josh33!
I'm goin down today with the family, then we'll all come back sunday. Then I'll work mon and teus then be down there wed, thurs, fri to buck hunt! Family back next sat and sun and we'll family hunt. Then i'll stay the following mon and teus!!!!!!!
There should be chasin goin on this next dozen day's if it copies last year!!


----------



## josh33 (Nov 9, 2014)

hope so i am packing as we speak hope to be on my way by lunch. good luck to everyone.


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well I left down there this morning ( empty handed)&#55357;&#56842;. I hunted five days, never saw a buck pay any attention to a doe!!!  I saw somewhere around 65 deer 7 different Bucks of which only one was a shooter (4 1/2 yr old). 
If you guys that are down there see any indication of chasing, breeding ect around the hwy 78 Washington/ rayle area this week. Please let us know.  good luck this week


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2014)

We saw 4 or 5 chases  from Friday last week through Sunday morning.  Lots of new scrapes and rubs from last weekend as well.


----------



## sea trout (Nov 11, 2014)

Leavin tonight for my weeks vacation at da club!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope we see some action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Nov 11, 2014)

Scott, where exactly are you hunting, we are just getting a club started (2000 acres) just east of the airport


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 13, 2014)

Leaving for camp tomorrow or Saturday. Hope the bucks are moving. Looks like the moon will be good. Gonna be there for a week and a half!!!! PUMPED!!!!!


----------



## Scott Yancey (Nov 14, 2014)

Shakeybait67 said:


> Scott, where exactly are you hunting, we are just getting a club started (2000 acres) just east of the airport



I sent you a pm this morning.


----------



## josh33 (Nov 14, 2014)

jut came back today going back down monday. seen 4 deer all week. saturday moring saw 2 bucks chasing a doe the bigger one would not stop for shot. i shot the smaller 8 pointer. was in full rut.


----------



## Scott Yancey (Nov 15, 2014)

Shakeybait67 said:


> Scott, where exactly are you hunting, we are just getting a club started (2000 acres) just east of the airport



David, I sent you an e-mail last night.
Have a good one!
Scott


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 15, 2014)

On the way now. Gonna get unloaded and stands up and hit it hard for next week and half.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 17, 2014)

Had a doe come out at 5:20 last night with a small yearling so let her walk.


----------



## sea trout (Nov 18, 2014)

MY 5 days in wilkes was great!
Bucks were chasin last week and all weekend.
Me and my wife mostly saw 1 and 2 year old bucks. Every day we heard deep gruntin and chasin in the thick areas that we cant see.
I saw one good buck that should be 3yr old. He was chasin fast and I had a chance to kill him or make sure I wanted to kill him. He didn't give me time for both!
I tried to study him more and he lived. He had awesome spread and awesome g2's, it appeared as if his g3's, maby a g4 not sure, were broke off. All that was hard to tell.
But it was a super super rush just to see that bull of a buck runnin down a doe and gruntin!!! Fun fun!!!!
The wife is still there for one more day today, she moved a climber into the thick and cut a few limbs, she's worried about being too invasive but she's been huntin the stand that watches the thicket for a week and the deep grunter wont come out. So make or break today!

Last year they chased the second time end first week and beginning of second week of December so we'll try again!!

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warrenco (Nov 25, 2014)

I hunt a little piece of land on the border of Wilkes co and Lincoln co. Only been out there a handful of time but have seen several deer. Shot a doe and 8 pt there this year. Have a stud on camera but haven't seen him in person. Going to hunt there twice this weekend and that'll be it for this year. Wanting (maybe) to join a club in Wilkes co this coming year


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 26, 2014)

Had a few different bucks show up on camera this week.  Hope everyone has luck


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Everyone done stopped hunting?? I hunted over the weekend only seen does and small bucks.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 10, 2014)

we'll be there next two weekends


----------



## cliff from jax (Dec 13, 2014)

I haven't been there in 3 weeks I ho to make it up next weekend


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 15, 2014)

It was slow this weekend. Only seen one doe.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 22, 2014)

been reeeeeeaaaaal slow at our club for the past few weeks but we got this guy on trail cam


----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well hope all had a good season. I hated to see it end. We have what left of waterfowl then turkey season .Good luck to all.


----------

